# Cook with an Eating Disorder



## LuvNavy (1 Feb 2009)

Hi, 

I feel this is the only proper avenue to get some advice. I have this friend who is a cook, who is bulimic. I have seen her binge and purge on several occasions, at work and at home. She says it started on her QL3s, when they would make all this food and then they would eat it. She says she can't stop when she starts, so as a result she pukes it all up, to avoid becoming overweight.

I urged her to see someone for help, and as far as I know, she made one appointment with a padre, but she is still continuing this behavior. I know work is becoming harder and harder for her, as she has become physically weak, and sick. But she doesn't want to walk into sick parade, and announce she's bulimic, and she is scared of being charged with self mutilation or something.

What should I advise her of her next step? I don't think she can be a cook much longer.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Feb 2009)

She needs to go to the MIR, get an appointment with a Doctor, and discuss the problem.


----------



## LuvNavy (1 Feb 2009)

But if she doesn't, do I have any responsibility to report it? Like hypothetically, if my roommate was suicidal, I'd be obligated to report it to someone. And I would.


----------



## mariomike (1 Feb 2009)

Ogun said:
			
		

> do I have any responsibility to report it?



It's a fork, not a gun, s/he is putting in their mouth.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Feb 2009)

Ogun said:
			
		

> *But if she doesn't, do I have any responsibility to report it? *


Legally? No. You cannot be indicted for "accessory to dumb behaviour"

Morally? Well, you did say she was your friend; as such, if you believe she's in serious trouble, you should make an effort to get her treatment.


----------



## Lil_T (1 Feb 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I can't comment on military law, but if I report every co-worker ( I should probably include myself ) I suspect of having an eating disorder to my supervisor here on civvy street,  I will never get out of the office.
> It's a fork, not a gun, s/he is putting in their mouth.



It's just as dangerous though.  I agree she needs to speak to a Dr.  People with eating disorders DIE.  She's running the risk of organ failure. 
It's a self destructive behavior, would you report your friend if she was constantly drunk or high on the job?


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It's a fork, not a gun, s/he is putting in their mouth.



I hope I'm misreading this, and that you're not downplaying the seriousness of bulimia nervosa as a serious mental illness with very serious physical consequences (esp. as a health professional according to your profile):


> ....Vomiting and purging can lower potassium levels in the blood, causing abnormal heart rhythms....


If I misread that, my mistake....



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Morally? Well, you did say she was your friend; as such, if you believe she's in serious trouble, you should make an effort to get her treatment.


Agreed - any ideas from bosses in the system re:  how they would handle someone coming to them with such an issue second hand (as opposed to the person who needs the help)?  I know no two workplaces are the same, but back in the day, if I was an NCO and someone brought this to my attention second hand, I'd try to at least talk to the person having the difficulty.  But that's just me a long time ago.


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

Ogun.... if she is uncomfortable about walking into the MIR for a consultation... get her to go to a civy walk in clinic.
The 1st visit might end up being on her dime BUT, whe can get professional attention - NOW, while she needs it.

Support from the military medical services can wait a bit longer if she is uncomfortable asking for it....
But, for god's sake, look after your friend & get her to see someone - anyone!


----------



## mariomike (1 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> It's just as dangerous though.  I agree she needs to speak to a Dr.  People with eating disorders DIE.  She's running the risk of organ failure.
> It's a self destructive behavior, would you report your friend if she was constantly drunk or high on the job?



Overeating is "just as dangerous" as blowing ones brains out? I beg to differ. By that logic, co-workers who put cigarettes in their mouths should also be reported.
Drinking on duty is against the rules where I work. Overeating is not. 
As I said, I am speaking as a civilian. I have been out of the CF ( reserve ) for many years. Perhaps military law has changed since my time.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Overeating is "just as dangerous" as blowing ones brains out? I beg to differ. By that logic, co-workers who put cigarettes in their mouths should also be reported.
> Drinking on duty is against the rules where I work. Overeating is not.
> As I said, I am speaking as a civilian. I have been out of the CF ( reserve ) for many years. Perhaps military law has changed since my time.



This is a serious health problem.  It can lead to numerous other health issues, such as kidney, liver, stomach, esophagus, or heart problems.   If those problems can be prevented or caught in their early stages, then it is not only a preventative health measure, but a cost saving measure.  

If you know anyone who is bulimic, then you would realize the seriousness of the issues.


----------



## medicineman (1 Feb 2009)

Ogun - PM me sometime.  Strangely enough, I'm on course with your ship's MO and kinda now the PA.  As an aside, there's nothing really wrong with dropping by the sick bay and asking to have a quiet chat with someone about this either - no names no pack drill sort of thing.  If you feel like name dropping, we have subtle ways of getting people to drop by and chat them up - DAG's for instance.  The other options are confront the person and tell them to go to see someone or go via the supervisory route if worse comes to worse.  They can  self refer to the Mental Health people as well.  There are many options out there.  Bottom line is that this person does have a serious health problem that is going to need treatment.

Cheers for now.

MM


----------



## mariomike (1 Feb 2009)

The original poster asked if the cook could be "charged with self mutilation or something." Also, if s/he, as a co-worker was required to report it. My guess would be no, but I am not an expert on military law. 
Eating disorder is a serious health issue. I think everyone is agreed on that. I will say it is not "just as serious" as suicide by gun. That must be reported, as far as I know, in any jurisdiction. 
That's all I have to say. I do hope that the co-worker talks to a doctor.


----------



## medicineman (1 Feb 2009)

I have my doubts someone would be able to make the self-mutilation charge stick.  Heck, I've seen a hard enough time with a malingering charge, so that one wouldn't fly I don't think.

MM


----------



## Lil_T (1 Feb 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Overeating is "just as dangerous" as blowing ones brains out? I beg to differ. By that logic, co-workers who put cigarettes in their mouths should also be reported.
> Drinking on duty is against the rules where I work. Overeating is not.
> As I said, I am speaking as a civilian. I have been out of the CF ( reserve ) for many years. Perhaps military law has changed since my time.



Are you serious?  No, it's not chargeable, but this girl is taking her life in her hands.  Obviously you've never seen the effects of bulimia up close to know how bad it is.  She needs help.


----------



## mariomike (1 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> you've never seen the effects of bulimia up close to know how bad it is.



You made this personal.  
You have no idea of what I have been sent into in the last 37 years.  
Eating disorders are BAD.
I wish I could say they were my baddest memories. 
Sorry if I offended your sensibilities. 
You can continue this flamefest without me.
As I said, the cook should talk to a doctor.


----------



## Lil_T (2 Feb 2009)

fine - I just don't think something like that should be brushed off so easily.


----------



## geo (2 Feb 2009)

Still contend that the individual should be encouraged to consult someone... anyone - either within the CF health system OR outside, using a private practitioner.  Regardless of how it's done, get 'er done.


----------

